# neon tetras,guppies&platies?



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys!I'm starting a planted tank and a compatibility question about the fish:Can I keep neon tetras,guppies and platies together?I want to make sure all the fish are happy.:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I vote no to platies and guppies too colorful but other factors decide like how big is the tank?


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

The tank is a 38 gallon.I already have some male guppies so any fish would have to be compatible with them.What fish do think I could do in this case if neons and platies don't work?Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops sorry thought you were asking Bettas. It should work keep an eye on the neons they are known fin nippers. So like 10 or twenty neons and if you want build a colony of both.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

That's fine, it's an easy mistake since were so used to taking about bettas on this forumIf I do get neons I'll remember to keep an eye on them.I still have some time to think about it before I get my plants and things.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My dad used to have a big tank about that size and kept neons and platies together for years! But I agree with Choclate, keep an eye on them, those neons can be nasty little critters sometimes! (at least the ones we kept were).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Being in larger schools helps stop fin nipping.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!Sadly,I just read that platies can't go in a planted tank because they'll eat the plants.I'm still trying to get more info though.:-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really? Never heard that.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still not sure if it's true but I don't want to get them and have them destroy my plants.One thing I'm unsure of is that I've seen lots of planted tanks with platies.:-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They may eat algae.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

One site did say that which is reasonable because they're omnivores.The other site said that they couldn't be with live plants.I don't know what to think!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

If you feed them a food with plant matter already in it, they may not feel the need to nom on your plants. A lot of people feed them food with very little plant material, and don't realize that platies are omnivores. Or, just get plenty of tough plants and/or cheap, fast growing ones. Anubias are good, and so are elodea, duckweed, water sprite, and water wisteria.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They may nibble on algae but I don't think there mouths are that powerful. If you are that worried plants like anuibus and java ferns work with cichlids so they should work for you.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Maddybelle:I think your right,if I feed them something with plant matter they would probably be less likely to nibble plants.

Chocolatebetta:I think that's true as well,especiallly if I only get a few.


Thanks!


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

That sounds fine I've had neons and platys together and I'm sure they would work with guppies becuase neons and platys are pretty peaceful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes but the point is is the guppies have pretty fins Neons might hurt there fins. The more Neons you have the less likely there will be nipping. What strain of Neons are you getting?


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes but the point is is the guppies have pretty fins Neons might hurt there fins. The more Neons you have the less likely there will be nipping. What strain of Neons are you getting?


I didn't know there were more than one strain.(I'm fairly new to fishkeeping)I only have 3 fancy guppies the rest are guppies but look sort of like endlers so they don't have long tails.I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's okay the other strains are not Super common.


----------

